# ملزمة شرح الاتوكاد 2010 معتمدة من شركة autodesk



## SPYBOY (16 يناير 2010)

ملزمة لشرح الاتوكاد 2010 بالفيديو ومعتمده من شركة AUTODESK
صوره من الفيديو





التحميل من هذا الرابط​http://www.filefactory.com/file/a2c085d/n/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2010_Certified_Professional_BY-SGASOFT_-_rar​


----------



## spe100 (16 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khdawy (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الثواب


----------



## SPYBOY (17 يناير 2010)

يجماعة الفيديوهات جامده جدا واكيد هتستفادوا منها وهى من شركة autodesk يعنى معتمده


----------



## محمدابراهيم مصطفى (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الثواب


----------



## SPYBOY (17 يناير 2010)

شرح بالصور كيفية التحميل من الموقع بالصور


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

thanks for you


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## garary (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور تم التحميل


----------



## ezy_sh (25 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## egylinux (27 فبراير 2010)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## alishaban (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الشرح
الى الامام


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وباراك الله فيك*​


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير.......


----------



## NOORALDIN (11 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الثواب*​


----------



## سيدمحمدين (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## أدهم7 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## بسام اليمني (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## A.ISSO (10 يوليو 2010)

***شكـــــــــــــــرا لـــــــــــــــــــك***​


----------



## alile09 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير وكل عام وانتم بخير _
_


----------



## 22مجدي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## doda2022 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

حضرتك اللينك اتمسح ياريت تعيد رفعه ع موقع تانى


----------



## فالكون (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الساحق الاول (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elfaki (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل.


----------



## NOORALDIN (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## NOORALDIN (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## مهندس ايادالضالعي (21 أبريل 2014)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## MOMENFD (23 أبريل 2014)

الموضوع اترفع من الرابط مش عارف الناس الى نايمه على نفسها وشكرا جارى التحميل هي بتضحك علينا ولا لسه ما صحيتشى


----------

